# Puppy Treats



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Has anyone attempted making their own dog treats?? I was googleing it and there are so many make your own dog cookie recipes, does anyone have a recipe that is really liked by their cockapoo??
 Lady would appreciate it.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

It's not really creative, but given all Rosie's digestive issues (!) I've been drying out fish and chicken and using that. She loves it, but then she also loved the bird's head I had to wrestle out of her mouth in the back garden the other day, so she's no food critic. 

I just poach the fish/chicken and then cut it up really small and stick it on a non-stick sheet in a baking tray in the coolest oven on our aga (which I guess is about 60-80 degrees C). Sometimes I leave it overnight to make them really crunchy and other times I leave them for a couple of hours so they're just chewy (I sounds like I'm really putting in an effort making two types, but the crunchy ones are when I make them in the evening and forget to take them out.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Microwave lambs liver for a couple of minutes, cool, cut into pea sized bits, freeze then use straight from the freezer. Flo also likes frozen peas as a treat.

There are tons of recipes online if you want to cook...
http://www.dogaware.com/diet/treats.html

I use a lot of standard kibble as treats as Flo is just happy with stuff that tastes different to her everyday kibble. At the moment I have a bag of fishmongers white fish kibble on the go. It's a really inexpensive way to treat a dog compared to the tiny little bags of 'treats' you buy for about £2-£3.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we make liver cake, egg, oil, garlic, flour and liver that has been blended, then mix all together and put it in the microwave for 10 mins then flip it over and back in for another 10 mins, alow to cool and cut into small bight size peases. 

some of the rsapys say to bake them hard but i prfer them to be dofter so the dgs dont have to crunch. 

i know very fue dogs who turn their nose up at it, and the smell lasts on you hands so you dont always have to have the treat in you hand.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes.I can vouch for the effectiveness of these, as most dogs in the park seem to find my presence irresistable when I carry them


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Liver cake is Mable's favourite ... and most other dogs I happen to meet if I ve got a pocket full. A bit like the canine pide piper ...have had a few people have to put their dogs on leads to get them to leave . One guy even asked me not to give his dog any treats as the dog had its head in my pocket helping itself. Wilf like the same recipe but made with pilchards. Love the idea of your range of treats Loiuse ... can see a side line coming on lol x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, sensitive tummy treats and a dog-wash-flap! This time next year, Rodney...

[to those of you on the other side of the Atlantic, that's another Only Fools and Horses reference! It's obviously ingrained in our culture!]


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Yes, sensitive tummy treats and a dog-wash-flap! This time next year, Rodney...
> 
> [to those of you on the other side of the Atlantic, that's another Only Fools and Horses reference! It's obviously ingrained in our culture!]


Could you put paw-washing-and-drying-door-mat on your list please...


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

embee said:


> Could you put paw-washing-and-drying-door-mat on your list please...


Will do! A kennel that grooms would probably be a good idea too, with a cockapoo setting.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

embee said:


> Could you put paw-washing-and-drying-door-mat on your list please...


Without a doubt I'll have a couple ... would nt that just be heaven x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You are all domestic goddesses when it comes to yummy doggy treats .... or maybe inventors... take the dog-wash-flap and the paw-washing-and-drying-door-mat ideas to the Dragons Den, then next year you will be millionaires  I would buy both, oh and any homemade doggy treats too.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey guys Thanks,
I am going to have to try that liver cake...she goes nuts for just the dehydrated liver treats so I am sure she will go bankers for that one too..


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Liver cake here, brilliant. Jess learnt 'rollover' in 15 mins!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooooh she's a clever girl x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

I've been looking at recipes for liver cake and was surprised to find garlic listed in the ingredients - I thought garlic was poisenous to dogs? Can anyone tell me why it's OK to include in liver cake???

Thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

RubyCockapoo said:


> I've been looking at recipes for liver cake and was surprised to find garlic listed in the ingredients - I thought garlic was poisenous to dogs? Can anyone tell me why it's OK to include in liver cake???
> 
> Thanks


raw garlick is bad for dogs, but from what i know cooked or prosesed like garlick tablets is ok for them, garlic is ment to be good for keeping flees and ticks away, and aparently if you have a dog who doesnt want to eat, mixing some garlic in with their dinner encoreges them to eat as they like the smell. 

thats about 4 years my lot have had it and i see no ill efects from it.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Kendal!!! you are so my go to for everything cockapoo!!! lol I need you on speed dial!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol this forum is bad for my ego lol your all going to make me big headed and cocky


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL we all say it for good reason, you are a wealth of information!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

I know that liver cake is very common but would advise caution, as I have done some further checking and garlic is toxic (like onions, only less so) it's not clear whether cooking makes a difference or not.

We've now made liver cake without the garlic, and little Ruby still loves it. There is some very good advice on here from very experienced owners (Kendal in particular), but I would advise you to read up on it and make your own decision about your own dog. I think the garlic is in the recipe for the smell mainly (as Kendal mentions, they love the smell).

A search on Google for 'garlic dogs' will bring up lots of pages of conflicting info - it seems certain that it's a toxic substance to dogs, it just depends on how much garlic and how big the dog is - so I'll be avoiding it, especially as Cockapoos aren't big dogs (not me personally, I love it!!)

Not looking to cause conflict, but thought I should point this out as people should be aware to exercise caution.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

RubyCockapoo said:


> I know that liver cake is very common but would advise caution, as I have done some further checking and garlic is toxic (like onions, only less so) it's not clear whether cooking makes a difference or not.
> 
> We've now made liver cake without the garlic, and little Ruby still loves it. There is some very good advice on here from very experienced owners (Kendal in particular), but I would advise you to read up on it and make your own decision about your own dog. I think the garlic is in the recipe for the smell mainly (as Kendal mentions, they love the smell).
> 
> ...


lol no conflict lol each to their own, i just feel its in small doses so it shouldn't cause a problem. liver in itself in large quantity's can run the guts out of some dogs(diarrhea) and if you fed them a slab of liver every day for several years it would fuse the spine together because of a high concentration of a particular vitamin(will need to check what vitamin it is)

people say if you dog eats chocolate he/she will drop down dead same with alcohol or tea/coffee. but again or most dogs that is large quantity's. milk is also ment to be bad for both cats and dogs as they are both ment to be lactose intolerent but people sill gibe their dogs a bowl of cerial and milk with their kids. 

so i think things like that in small doses are ok a bit like us.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

There does seem to be some controversy over garlic. I have also read that it was toxic to dogs, but most of the natural feeding regimes recommend it in food and recipes. Like Kendal, I think that the small amounts used are perfectly safe, but you wouldn't want to feed huge quantities of it.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I just read the ingredients on some organic puppy treats and garlic is in the ingredients.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

kendal said:


> liver in itself in large quantity's can run the guts out of some dogs(diarrhea) and if you fed them a slab of liver every day for several years it would fuse the spine together because of a high concentration of a particular vitamin(will need to check what vitamin it is)


I know this one - it's vitamin A and it is widely recognised that this is harmful in high doses to babies (human babies, not our cockapoo babies), and so you get warned not to feed them liver until they are 12 months old. 

I checked with the vet and she said you just need to make sure you're not giving it to puppies every day.


----------

